# A selection of the January Challenge pictures



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Jérôme,
Wow you spent a lot of time on this Thank you, I loved just sitting here watching the recap for January.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that is wonderful Jerome, just so beautifully done. Merci mille fois!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Jerome, what a nice montage to sit and view! Thank you for doing this, it had to take a long time! 

All our dogs are just so much fun and so beautiful! I'm going to have to remember this Thread to keep reviewing and showing people who want to know all the different looks of Havs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, that is terrific Jerome! Thank you for doing that!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jerome,

You made me smile as I watched all our adorable babies. Thanks!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you for thaking the time to do that recount. It is wonderful and I'm going to try to figure out how to download it to my PC.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

all i have to say is the havanese is truly the most beautiful dog ever!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, Jérôme, c'est tellement beau et touchant! Merci beaucoup!!! :hug:

I am touched by this montage, Jérôme. There are a LOT of pictures in there, is it all the ones from the whole challenge thread? It really shows what all Havs look like, what they do, how they are very much Havanese and such a joy in our lives. 

Wouldn't this be a really nice slide show to have on the Forum front page?? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jerome, what a nice thing to do for all of us. It was great seeing all those wonderful photos in a slide show. Merci!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jerome - that is amazing that you could do that! A mini-slide show! Can't wait to show my son who LOVES Havanese photos. Wish I could figure out how to have that as my screen saver! Thanks for all the impressive hard work . . .


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thanks Jerome...*

So nice to see the photos all together...
Wonderful!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Merci beaucoup Jerome, for taking the time to make us smile!! 
All those beautiful Havanese in one show!!
I really enjoyed your slide show!! Merci encore, Anna


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW, that was so cool to watch. THANK YOU for doing that makes it nice to be able t o see them all in one viewing!!!! THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Jerome. WOW, that was WONDERFUL! Thank you so very much, I'm going back to watch it again!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm sitting here with a big smile on my face. This is so nice of you, Jerome. What a great month!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jerome - that is just fabulous. thank you so much for taking the time to do that!! Although I never had a chance to take any pics this Jan of my guys, I so love see everyone elses pups!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That was great, Jerome..thanks for doing that.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW! WOW! WOW!!!! Jerome, thank you so much for taking the time to put this together. IT'S WONDERFUL. Definitely one of those threads I'll go back to time and time again - whenever I need a smile.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so cool. Can you also post it in the January thread so when we go back it is there as well? I don't know if that is easy to do or not but just in case when searching like this time next year, we find this  It would be cool to do this on the forum homepage each month with the monthly photo callenge- not sure how hard that is but I love the idea 

Thanks again Jerome 

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jerome,
I don't have a clue how the heck you did that...but that is way to cool!!! 
Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you...it is sooo enjoyable to watch!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jerome, I loved the thread. You must have put so much time and effort in putting up the lovely pictures. Thank you!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

what a thoughtful and kind man you are! What a wonderful place to go for instant smile!
Danak


----------

